# Lens Mill store



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

We shopped at the Lens Mill store this morning. Our first time being there. It's a good place to shop. Some prices are the same, lots are lower, and we found a number of things we have been on the lookout for. So now we know where to go to find them when it's time to buy them. I bought some lovely yarn. Some of the yarn prices are the same as Michaels. Several were a little lower and the yarn department is huge. I should have taken my lunch.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in the Huntsville area ... is the store you visited in Orillia? I found the Orillia Michaels disappointing the last time I was there .. not much of a selection at all.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it the new one in Barrie??


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> Is it the new one in Barrie??


Yes, it's on St. Vincent street.


----------



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

The stores I know are in London, Ontario and also one in Niagara. I love to go there!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

We went to the Toronto store a couple of weeks ago and was soooo disappointed! Prices the same or even higher on most of the yarn - - -out of the whole flyer they had 1 item that was on sale! Don't know about the fabric or other items but the yarn sale was a total bust!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks .. that street's easy enough to find.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

I go to the Lens Mills in Hamilton, massive yarn department,
one other thing ladies, first Monday of the month is senior day 10% discount


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I am 10 minutes from the Len's Mill Store in Port Dover. I have also been to the ones in Cambridge, Stoney Creek and Brantford. They certainly carry a huge stock of yarn, however I find their prices tend to be a little high. The yarns by the bag they had listed on sale, they were the left overs from the tent sale they had in the summer. A lot of stores did not have any.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Those stores sound like a treat compared to Michaels.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Love Lens Mill Store but if you see something you like you better buy it as it won't be there on your return trip!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

If you are in Toronto check out the Yarn Guy. Or go to his websites, prices and selection are the best.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Born and raised in Toronto but wouldn't go back for love nor money now.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Why?


----------



## judysknit (Mar 23, 2015)

Prices at the Toronto location have gone up significantly. There are no bargains to be found there. The woman at the check out counter explained: "We have to make money, too."


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Are you talking about yarn guy? They only have one location and that's in east end Toronto. Haven't seen prices any cheaper in Toronto.


----------



## judysknit (Mar 23, 2015)

oops! No, Lens Mill. Prices are high there.
Sorry for the confusion.

I'll check out Yarn Guy. Thanks for the tip .


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

It's worth checking. He does mail order and in store sales. Compared to other stores locally his prices are great.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to buy a lot of yarn from Lens Mills but I have found the last few years that their orices are pretty much the same as anywhere else. I got quite annoyed at them last year for mot allowing me to take a bag in the store. I had sometime rather delicate and was trying to match the colour plus other shopping to do there as well. I was afraid my item would get damaged or snag while shopping. I told them they could look through the bag when I left if they wanted but no.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Every one should get a chance to shop at Lens Mills stores. I am a Quilter and LOVE checking out there fabric. and the Quilts that are hanging up high are unbelievable. When I visit my sister in Waterloo, I get to go and browse for three hours or longer . They have more than material and yarn to look at . A bit of everything and Excellent prices. I have not yet been to the Barrie store, but will soon as it is only a two hour drive away.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

FYI the Woodstock store is very large and has tons of fabrics. Our London store is not a bad size but more on the junky side.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Why wouldn't I go back to T.O? Because I don't care for the masses anymore. There's no room to breathe with wall-to-wall people, cars, trucks, sounds, smells, crime. 

Here, my backyard is the bush with X-country ski trails and hiking trails through it .. I'm only one minute from the lake and a long river. Spring, summer and fall, I'm out on the water in my kayak and freeeeeeee as a breeze. 

Here, at night, after 8ish, there might be two or three cars pass by the whole night .. it's quiet and dark and peaceful.

That's why, Cathie.


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

Has anyone been to the Guelph store on Victoria? How does it compare to the other stores sizewise?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am in trouble when I visit my daughter as she lives just down the road from the store in Cambridge. I do find the yarn prices a little high but was able to get some knitting needles and a pattern book there.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> We shopped at the Lens Mill store this morning. Our first time being there. It's a good place to shop. Some prices are the same, lots are lower, and we found a number of things we have been on the lookout for. So now we know where to go to find them when it's time to buy them. I bought some lovely yarn. Some of the yarn prices are the same as Michaels. Several were a little lower and the yarn department is huge. I should have taken my lunch.


I'm assuming this is the one in Barrie. It's new right? I will make a trip up there this summer. Will be a nice days outing in the Miata. I was at the one in Hamilton. Bit of a dump. The one in Brantford is worth the trip. I have yet to get to Guelph which I hear is quite nice.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I have found they are a great place for buttons. Michael's have next to none and Fabricland doesn't have a great selection. I found some small black buttons that make perfect eyes for small animals.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Guelph is the one I shop at. Not the neatest store but has some great bargains sometimes. Got some men's socks there once 10 pair for $2. Can't beat that even if only worn once. Great selection of fabrics. Haven't looked as much for their yarn.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> Why wouldn't I go back to T.O? Because I don't care for the masses anymore. There's no room to breathe with wall-to-wall people, cars, trucks, sounds, smells, crime.
> 
> Here, my backyard is the bush with X-country ski trails and hiking trails through it .. I'm only one minute from the lake and a long river. Spring, summer and fall, I'm out on the water in my kayak and freeeeeeee as a breeze.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

The Guelph store is similar! They have put a few more rows of yarn there this month! I like it!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> If you are in Toronto check out the Yarn Guy. Or go to his websites, prices and selection are the best.


This store is amazing. I have been there several times. It's like a huge warehouse. Great selection of yarn, but it's different every time.The guy who runs it really likes to connect with his customers. It's on Gower street just south of St. Clair off Dawes Road.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Long way from me even when I am in Toronto.



ulrika said:


> This store is amazing. I have been there several times. It's like a huge warehouse. Great selection of yarn, but it's different every time.The guy who runs it really likes to connect with his customers. It's on Gower street just south of St. Clair off Dawes Road.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Long way from me even when I am in Toronto.


Yes it's a bit of a hike because it's in the east end. Takes me about 30 minutes from Stouffville. Well worth the visit though.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Glenysm said:


> I go to the Lens Mills in Hamilton, massive yarn department,
> one other thing ladies, first Monday of the month is senior day 10% discount


Thanks for the tip about the seniors day discount. Worth it for sweater quantities. Is the discount Hamilton only?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi I'm from Huntsville store area too . I was in there this morning . I was also in Barrie and either Micheal's either closed or moved.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Macon said:


> Thanks for the tip about the seniors day discount. Worth it for sweater quantities. Is the discount Hamilton only?


No, the seniors discount is at all Len's stores.
Port Dover and Woodstock are their best two stores IMHO


----------

